# New Personal Trainer needs help!!!



## iluv2teach (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi everyone, my name is Shari and I am a personal trainer, fitness instructor and dance instructor from Oshawa Ontario.  I came across this web site by chance and boy am I glad I did.  I have been working as a personal trainer at a club near my home for almost a year.  I just love it!!!  The feeling of being able to help people reach their goals is fantastic.  There really isn't anything like it.  But I am now looking for some serious help.  I was just asked to train someone for fitness competition.  The idea is just awesome.  I would love to do this.  The reason why she asked  me is because of my dance and fitness background as well as being a personal trainer.  How do I start?  Are there books on training someone properly?  I KNOW I can do this. Some help would be greatly appreciated.  Here is a little background. This girl has trained before for competition.  She had to stop because of a knee injury.  Her body fat got to 12%.  She said she felt sick.  I havn't done an assessment yet.  She wants to start training now and hopes to start competitions in about a year and a half.  Any advice would be great!!! Thanks so much.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2003)

iluv2teach welcome to IM!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

personally i dont think that anyone can really train someone for a competition like that unless they have done one themselves JMO though and please know i am not trying to be rude.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome


----------

